# Finally sinking in



## Willowz (Oct 31, 2010)

I've been struggling to come to terms with my daughters diagnosis and this week seems to have been the worst so far. Her blood tests are all over the place - mostly really high. She goes back to school tomorrow and I'm terrified. I keep getting upset about stuff, probably because I'm overthinking things. 

I just wondered how other people managed and got through the first few weeks without falling apart?


----------



## lucy123 (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi Willowz,

Sorry you are having a hard time.
There are quite a few parents on the forum and I am sure they will be along soon to offer some good advice - try not to worry too much.


----------



## Ruth Goode (Nov 1, 2010)

Im so sorry you are finding it hard.  What get me through is taking one day at a time and think its could be worse, it is more to stay positive and Carly keep me going with her smiles and hugs


----------



## grahams mum (Nov 1, 2010)

hi do you think can you go to school with her maybe only for one day or she will feel embarassed ? only to make sure and you will feel better . I stayed for 2 weeks when graham started reception before then the childminder did everything that i asked her but when we had the diagnosis my partner was off work for 3 weeks and i was off for 2 months and my mum came over from italy to help me because it was so difficult to cope even with normal task like cooking  or housework so dont worry is normal


----------



## Monica (Nov 1, 2010)

Sorry you're having a hard time. I think we all go through it, and you will come out of it too.

I cried lots and lots of tears in the first few months. Unlike graham's mum, I only had my hubby to help me through it. On top of that we had mother-in-law making things worse (won't go into detail). But I also noticed how suddenly lots of Diabetics came out of the woodworks. People I knew, but I didn't know that. We also joined a parent/children's diabetic help group, which helped enormously.

I only found this website last march, 3 years after diagnosis  and I wish I'd looked sooner ( I realise this site is only 2 years old). This is like a big family, who will help each other out (and have arguments). Ask as many questions you like, nothing will be deemed a silly question.


----------



## MeanMom (Nov 1, 2010)

Sorry only just caught up with this post - hope the first day back at school is going Ok.

Read on your other posts that you are going in at lunch time and I think this is a good idea - keep it up as long as you both need too. My daughter was dx just before Easter this year so she had about a week back at school then the Easter holidays to get more used to things. She has always injected herself but I still went to 'supervise' . Her school were very good but there is no one else there with D so I had to make a few 'waves' - they have no medical room so finding a suitable place to inject was a struggle. 

My advise (for what its worth) is not to panic, but also dont be afraid to make a 'fuss' if you feel you daughter needs something or something isnt going right. I dont know if your daughter was very poorly prior to dx, but if she feels a whole day at school is too much to start try a half day (this makes lunch time less complicated) It is very hard at first and we are still struggling sometimes - but dont let the school tell you whats best for your child. If she is quite high all the time still at least you dont have to worry about hypos at school, but I assume the staff have been told what to do but dont be afraid to keep reminding them!

If your daughter is stuggling to come to terms with things you may be able to see a psycologist for a chat - my daughter has her first appointment next week - ask your Dsn.

I know it doesnt feel like it now but you can go back to having the life you had before (almost) - especially if you carb count - it just takes a bit more planning. 

Hope it is going well at school today and you manage to get those blood sugars down soon. If you do let me know how you did it, we could do with some tips!

take care x


----------



## sue63 (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi 

I know exactly how you feel...it is so hard in the early weeks and on top of all the emotions you have to learn so much, it is really exhausting. 

My son is 20 so there was different issues as he came home when he felt ill and returned to uni 5 days later! I was so worried about his eating, injections and how he would cope. He coped fine!

The early days are so hard...I had every emotion going and still have tears at times.....but 5 months on it is getting better.  My son looks so well, he is doing fine and I am relaxing a little!

Do understand...take care...

Sue x


----------



## Mumlé (Nov 7, 2010)

I think your header caught my eye - finally sinking in - think that's what I'm feeling right now. Little Lola who is 14 months old is in hospital for the first time since diagnosed in August. Just because of a bit of puking and the runs! All little ones have those - a really common thing and she is in hosp for 2 nights, maybe more. She's been off her food, but at breakky the last couple of days she ate fine (guess was so hungry) but then the normal bolus dose just plummeted her right down, today needed 2 whole tubes glucogel then still only 2.6, struggling to get her to eat even a digestive biscuit. The whole thing just suddenly dawning on me really - the reality of all the extra things apart from just giving the doses and doing BMs all the time. aaaaargh. Thing is to try to keep your own bit of normal life too. I think if we let these things totally dominate our lives then we will go crazy. So I am going to rehearse with my choir tomorrow night, and go to tescos with my other little one while granny sits in with L, and eat chocs if I want to without feeling guilty. Cos I am doing my best and need a break now and again!! This website is good you know, just because you know that the people reading your stuff will really know how you feel.


----------

